
In 1982, Forbes first 400 list, total of $93B - sharemywin
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/27/warren-buffett-says-the-problem-with-the-economy-is-people-like-him.html
======
sharemywin
They now they have $2.4 trillion, [a multiple of] 25 for one.

